# Looking for DNS forwarder... trying to avoid bind



## aragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey

So I've trawled the web and /usr/ports trying to find an app that can work as follows:

* respond to X and Y clients on DNS queries for a defined set of domains, forwarding the queries to an upstream DNS server.
* respond only to X clients on DNS queries for all other domains, forwarding them to the same upstream DNS server.

ie. I need a DNS forwarder that can apply ACLs to domains that it forwards.  I'm pretty sure bind can do it, but I'd really prefer something smaller.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 20, 2010)

Try DNSMASQ

its under /usr/ports/dns/dnsmasq


----------



## aragon (Mar 20, 2010)

That's what I use currently.  It doesn't have the feature I need though.


----------

